# Madame's triplets



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Madame kidded this morning, with no problems, and she had two does and a buck. So far I intend to keep the buck intact, this is her third kidding and I have no fertile kids from her. So the two does definitely and the buck maybe. It rained all night and she waited until the weather cleared, so she could have them outside in the spot she picked out and prepared yesterday. I don't know if they can really wait, but it sure looked like it. In the meantime I was up every 90 minutes all night going out in the rain to check on her. She looked at me every time like I was nuts. I will be working on better pictures of the kids over the next few days, and weeks, of course, but the picture of Madame really tickled me. (They are kinder goats)










And these are the kids closer. They were very stumbly and scrunched up still, so I don't really know yet how they are going to look. But cute.









I am so relieved to be done. In three weeks we are off to Missouri to bring home two buck kids and a doe kid. And then the barn and the new pens and pretty much a whole new arrangement for them.

Jan


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies, they really are cute. Mom is adorable and looks like shes got a smart alec thought going on in her mind.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! Madame is not camera shy although she is shy of people other than me. It took us a year to make friends. But she mugs for the camera. My best goat pictures are all of her.

Jan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! 
beautiful kids, and great photos


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, I have a pretty good camera. And we took over 90 pictures and got two I liked. These two. My friend who was here helping me likes to take dozens of pictures of birthing goo. At least this year she skipped the placenta pictures. But there are pictures of the brown doe with big amounts of goo hanging off her chin.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on the cute babies!  And, I agree, Madame looks like whatever she is thinking is very smart alec-y. :slapfloor:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think she is very proud of those babies. 

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!

All are just adorable and so different from each other!! Mama looks very proud of her babies


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, are't they lovly! Congrats on such cuties!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! Their sire is solid black, and very big.

Jan


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on the three-they are wonderful-momma should be proud! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable ...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are very cute congrats.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! This is day three and they are doing great, and she is still feeding all of them. I think it's going to be all right.

Jan


----------

